# CDC: Dishonestly and misrepresentation



## Alex (26/6/15)

*A Promising Candidate for Most Dangerously Dishonest Public Health News Release of the Year (Peter Sandman column)*
by Peter M. Sandman

This column is about electronic cigarettes (e-cigs), specifically about an April 2015 news release from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that dishonestly and dangerously misrepresented the findings of a survey report on tobacco use (including e-cigs) by high school and middle school students. The report itself is similarly dishonest, and the CDC press briefing on the report was even worse. I’ll talk about those too – but it was the release that had the potential to do the most harm.

Read it here: http://www.psandman.com/col/e-cigs.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 4


----------



## kev mac (26/6/15)

Alex said:


> *A Promising Candidate for Most Dangerously Dishonest Public Health News Release of the Year (Peter Sandman column)*
> by Peter M. Sandman
> 
> This column is about electronic cigarettes (e-cigs), specifically about an April 2015 news release from the U.S. Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) that dishonestly and dangerously misrepresented the findings of a survey report on tobacco use (including e-cigs) by high school and middle school students. The report itself is similarly dishonest, and the CDC press briefing on the report was even worse. I’ll talk about those too – but it was the release that had the potential to do the most harm.
> ...


I wonder what this guys agenda is? This report is fucked!


----------



## DarkSide (26/6/15)

Reading this was hard, ...hard to remain calm and to actually read the column, to try and understand the ignorance so blatantly evident....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## kev mac (26/6/15)

DarkSide said:


> Reading this was hard, ...hard to remain calm and to actually read the column, to try and understand the ignorance so blatantly evident....


Amen


----------

